# GB Sertoma Fishing Rodeo Has a great lionfish Division



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

*25th GB Sertoma Fishing Rodeo* 
Buy fishing tickets for only $15 each at http://www.familyfishingrodeo.com/ab...eo/buy-tickets The prizes are the best ever! A lot going on. All proceeds benefit local charities. Bring the whole family. We have 300 rods and reels to give away to kids. Over $10k worth in silent auction. $2 raffle tickets for Big Green Egg AND 65qt Yeti cooler can be bought on our website. South Shoreline Park June 6 & 7 1-5pm. Family Fun! 

Check our the prizes for lionfish: http://www.familyfishingrodeo.com/about-the-rodeo/the-rodeo/awards-prizes


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

*This Year's Lionfish trophy is one of a kind!*

Thanks Skip Tanner for such awesome trophies this year! This baby goes to the person that has a fish ticket and brings in the most aggregate weight of lionfish during the Rodeo. Also first place gets a Luminox A.4221 dive watch valued at $700.


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

That's a cool looking trophy!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't know who Skip Tanner is but the trophy alone almost makes me want to enter:notworthy:


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

When you come to the Rodeo you will b able to meet Skip. He'll b selling his artwork. Thanks in advance for your support!


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

*The Rodeo made the News!*

I'm going to be on the 6:00 channel 3 news tonight talking about the rodeo. Tune In and check us out!!


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

*lionfish hunters free entry*

Calling All lionfish hunters. 

We've decided to allow lionfish to be weighed in without a $15 fishing ticket. We don't want anyone not weighing in lionfish over $15. It's to important to get rid of these menacing fish. Of coarse, this is a charity fundraiser, so any donations are appreciated and used 100% for local charities.

If you get any lionfish at all please bring them to South Shoreline Park in Gulf Breeze, from the sound the green roofs on the north side of the Bob Sikes bridge. We'll weigh them clean them and cook them for you. 

We need to get the count up, so FWC will give us the donation they have committed to us for having the lionfish category. Just you bringing in the lionfish alone will help you raise money for local charities. Your good dead for the weekend will be done. 

Thanks for your help Reef Rangers!


----------

